# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Nyberg AmazonRW/Engelmann Cittern build thread...

## Markkunkel

When I decided to sell my Sobell (coco/Euro spruce) because I worried about it every time I took it out of the case, and couldn't stand to see it get its first dent at some of the "livelier" places our group plays, I determined to hunt another carved-top OM.  After lots of homework on the 'Cafe and elsewhere on the web, some conversations with owners, and a couple of wonderful phone conversations with him, I settled on Lawrence Nyberg http://www.guitarmaker.ca/ctoctavemandolin.htm for the build.  The Sobell sold quickly and so I placed an order with Lawrence.  Together we picked this gorgeous set of Amazon Rosewood and a nice creamy yet striped Engelmann top, and the instrument will also feature some cool bindings, a laminated neck, and some other intriguing and unique things thanks to Lawrence's artistry and expertise. 

Knowing that folks here always appreciate these people who turn wood into playable art, I thought to start a build thread to keep all apprised.

Oh, and in the mean time, because I am having so much fun with my Fylde (cedar over IRW) cittern, Lawrence and I decided to add another course to the Nyberg and make it a cittern that will serve both the OM and the cittern functions (so my Fylde will be for sale, very reluctantly on my part, some time soon). 

I'll keep you all posted if there is interest...

THANKS, Lawrence!

Mark

----------


## steve V. johnson

Thanks Mark, and Lawrence!

"Carved tops" on OMs, zouks and citterns is one of the components that is, I think, least understood among us and often brings out questions when it comes up in threads.

When I first began to learn about these instruments 'carved, arched or flat top?' was one of my 
first questions.  I remember that the costs of carved-top instruments were more than the others,
and that only a handful of builders made fully carved tops, Mr. Nyberg being one of them.

Thanks,

stv

----------


## Steve-o

> I'll keep you all posted if there is interest...
> Mark


Let me assure you Mark, there is GREAT interest!  Congrats on taking the plunge.

----------


## Danny Packer

I think you'll be happy Mark.  I've had my Nyberg for about 3 or 4 years and I love it. Congrats, and keep those pics coming.
Danny

----------


## Markkunkel

Thanks for the kind words, folks...I'm sure that Lawrence appreciates them as well.  I'll keep posting whatever pictures he sends my way.

And Danny, your experience was one of the reasons I placed the order-- happy it has brought you so much joy.

Mark

----------


## Markkunkel

Time for an update, given a new batch of photos from Lawrence...he reports that he is carving the top and forming the shell, and that "Amazon Rosewood smells a little like celery and sugar and spicy..Similiar to cocobolo in smell, not as oily."  He also reports that he is "looking forward to its sonorous sound...."  As am I!

We decided on a laminated neck (mah/maple/rosewood/maple/mah) and that will I think be a splendid choice, and on an ebony peghead overlay with the very cool Nyberg logo.  And you can see that Lawrence uses a blend of traditional and modern building tools and techniques.... 

All of this so far is looking so classy, confirming everything I know about Lawrence's work.  He is great about keeping in touch and sending progress reports, and most of all in collaborating in building what I am certain will be a splendid and a lifetime instrument. 

Will keep you posted...

THANKS, Lawrence.

----------


## otterly2k

Awesome!  This is really fun to watch.

When I was deciding who to commission for my OM, I had narrowed it down to Brian Dean and Lawrence Nyberg.  I ended up going with Brian largely for reasons of being drawn to his aesthetic style, and I'm happy with the result.  But I have wondered what I might have missed in an instrument from Lawrence, and I am definitely an admirer of his work!

Thanks for sharing this.

----------


## Steve-o

Yeah Mark, keep the pics and comments coming.  I can't wait to see it come together.  Mmm.  Mmm.  Tasty looking wood.

----------


## Markkunkel

And thanks for the encouragement, Karen and Steve.  Aren't we lucky to live in a time when so many people are building playable art?  Here are some pictures today from Lawrence.  As you can see he has the top on and is moving on to the back tomorrow and we're making some binding choices.  He has some very interesting possibilities, and says:

_A bunch of these are samples of choices I came up with so far for binding. By default for this combo I would usually try ebony (a safe bet) but see what you think of the others. I like them all. The lacewood is pretty wild looking. Also I included a shot of Lauro Preto, a brazilian wood species. It is something I used to use a lot many years ago. It has an interesting cross-fleck. Whatever is chosen would also have some type of purfle along the edge and on the top side as I always do. Let me know what you think or if you have any other thoughts on this or suggestions. I will be glueing on the back today so binding is next._

I've included some pics (in order: Holly, Maple, Koa, Lacewood, Laura Prieto, Ebony) and would appreciate perspectives...I'm thinking we either want to do contrast (ebony, maybe with red-brown purfling lines) or complimentarity (that lacewood looks cool, with ebony purfling lines) but who knows...anybody?

Mark

----------


## Markkunkel

The top gluing, and the back seam glue-up:

----------


## Steve-o

Mark,
That's great that Lawrence gives you so much choice and takes the time to juxtapose the different woods.  My choice would be the ebony binding (not very avant garde, I know).  What is your favorite?

----------


## Markkunkel

> Mark,
> That's great that Lawrence gives you so much choice and takes the time to juxtapose the different woods.  My choice would be the ebony binding (not very avant garde, I know).  What is your favorite?


Yes, Steve...as Karen pointed out as well it's a great thing to work with builders who wan to collaborate, and Lawrence is certainly one (and my unfortunately limited interactions with Brian Dean suggest that he is as well).

For now I think I'm leaning toward lacewood....it would go with the overall aesthetic without being too far-out.  But we'll see!

Mark

----------


## Steve-o

Mark - Excellent choice.  The lacewood is exotic looking and contrasts nicely.  This is fun...

----------


## solarbean

I think that Lacewood looks awesome.

I have a Larrivee parlour guitar with Rosewood B/S and spruce top. It has maple binding. The guitar is now a couple of yewars old and the spruce top has darkened considerably. The maple is darkening much slower and I think it will never darken to that deep auburn-pumpkin color that tops tend to. So, in essence, the contrast in the maple binding will tend to get more prominent with age.

Any ideas on how the lacewood will age?

----------


## Markkunkel

Hi, folks...turns out that the lacewood wouldn't bend properly without scorching (that's apparently a problem with figured wood and tight bends), so we settled on some nicely figured curly maple.  And I bet that it will darken and contrast fine, Solarbean...sounds like a very cool guitar you got there! 

More pictures/reports forthcoming!

Mark

----------


## solarbean

Pics eagerly awaited  :Smile: 

One of the benefits of maple is that it is very very hard, so it should serve its purpose well as a protective edge-cover for the little lady.

----------


## Markkunkel

and a perhaps last set of pre-finish pics, received just now from Lawrence along with this update: _The body has been porefilled now and I am putting on the first top coats today. As well I am carving the neck. I reckon I should have it on it's way to you in maybe 3 weeks or so._  VERY exciting, and looking good (the figured maple is a great binding choice, I think) :Smile: 

I'll take and pass along some finished pictures and maybe even an inadequate sound sample on arrival...

Mark

----------


## solarbean

I'm loving that stripe along the back. Please post when she arrives. Love to hear her!

----------


## Fliss

Looking great, Mark, I can imagine how excited you must be about this baby!

I'm surprised that the lacewood was a problem, I've seen (and played) a lacewood mandolin whose sides must have had a smaller radius of curve than your cittern.  But I'm sure the maple will be beautiful anyway.

Fliss

----------


## Markkunkel

As of 3:34 today, packed as impeccably as it was built.  Here it is:











and...

----------


## Markkunkel

and a few final more...

----------


## martinedwards

Thas awful perty!!

----------


## Markkunkel

and my initial impressions:

Wonderful woods...the Amazon Rosewood with its sapwood strip and figured sides is so classy, the maple bindings make for an interesting yet subtle transition and highlight the gorgeous compound curves of Lawrence's work (you can see them in some of the pictures above), the milky Engelmann top is so clear and perfect, the tiled rosette is classy and elegant, the five-piece neck with clear-grained mahogany flanking an innner purfled strip of rosewood, the purfling lines (on the top, sides, back, and along the fingerboard) work just right, the headplate overlay...

Build quality is among the very best I've seen: joints are perfect, finish is very close to perfect and allows the beauty of the wood to show through, the interior clean-up is spotless.

The details (the logo, the alternating fingerboard dots, that terrific tailpiece) are all just right.  My only regret is not going with Gotoh minis but that may be a future upgrade.

Set-up is perfect, with even action, no buzzing, and intonation spot-on all over the neck. 

and TONE!  Whatever Lawrence is doing with all of those compound curves and with the body shape and bracing and plate thicknesses, it's working.  I have only played the instrument an hour or so and will pass along a soundclip at the soonest opportunity, but it's balanced and rich and clear top to bottom.  What a great and musical cittern, as pretty to look at as it is to play and hear.   

Lawrence certainly gets, along with my heartfelt thanks for collaborating with me on building this instrument, an enthusiastic and unreserved (and unsolicited, of course) recommendation from me.

Off to practice!

Mark

----------


## Steve-o

Congratulations Mark.  It's breathtaking.  The wood is exquisite and the special touches simply elegant.  That tailpiece is intriguing - I can't tell if the pattern and color are a reflection or some type of rock inlay.  The tone and playability must be icing on the cake!  Yes, soundclips please.

----------


## Markkunkel

Thanks for your kind words, Martin and Steve.  It's a world-class instrument, indeed, and I'm going to cherish it for a long time (and you can quote me on that).

Here  is Lawrence's page on the very cool custom tailpiece he uses, made in collaboration with a local jeweller apparently.  The reflection on mine is from some creekside leaves...

MK

----------


## Jake Wildwood

Intensely nice instrument you've got there!

I'll bet it's got quite the big voice, too!

----------


## gw16

She's absolutely gorgeous Mark.  Thanks for keeping us informed of the progress - great fun.  The woods are fabulous - I particularly like the Englemann (I've always been a huge fan of Englemann tops).  I really like the maple binding - it's very subtle and I agree, I think as it ages it will really stand out more and more.  Did you have Lawrence install a pick up?  My Bouzouki should be ready sometime towards the end of July.  I'll try and figure out how to post a couple of pics when it's done.  Lawrence has sent me a few build pics as well which helps when I'm jonesin' but his wait time was really reasonable so I can't complain. The cocobolo he sourced out for the B&S's is absolutely top grade.  Beautiful, really straight grained stuff.  The Lutz top is great as well and will be my first instrument with that type of spruce so  I can't wait to hear it finished and strung up.  Congratulations and enjoy - she's a beauty!

----------


## Markkunkel

Thanks, Jake!  Coming from you that's praise indeed.  And:




> She's absolutely gorgeous Mark.  Thanks for keeping us informed of the progress - great fun.  The woods are fabulous - I particularly like the Englemann (I've always been a huge fan of Englemann tops).  I really like the maple binding - it's very subtle and I agree, I think as it ages it will really stand out more and more.


The more I play this one (and it has been in my hands most spare moments) the better I like it, and as the old Martin guys used to say, "This is the worst it will ever sound."  It's LOUD, but more important to my ears it's very clear sounding: every note articulates well and single-picked lines from hornpipes and reels are as clean as my, ahem, emergent technique permits. He really gets some body from the low D even on a 23" scale we decided on (to permit some mano stretches), and the mids are so rich and full and the trebles detailed without being edgy or hard. Very very very nice. 

And the looks continue to amaze.  The back strip and wood, the spectacular top with its creaminess and little contrast lines, and I'm very glad that we decided on the figured maple for the bindings.  Given Lawrence's design, with the way the curved back and top plates meet the heel and fingerboard, the binding is important to tie it all together visually, and this one works just right. 




> Did you have Lawrence install a pick up?


Yep...we used the K&K Pure Western Mini.  He did (as you would predict) a perfect job with the install.  I have yet to plug it in but expect very good results through my K&K Preamp. 




> My Bouzouki should be ready sometime towards the end of July.  I'll try and figure out how to post a couple of pics when it's done.  Lawrence has sent me a few build pics as well which helps when I'm jonesin' but his wait time was really reasonable so I can't complain. The cocobolo he sourced out for the B&S's is absolutely top grade.  Beautiful, really straight grained stuff.  The Lutz top is great as well and will be my first instrument with that type of spruce so  I can't wait to hear it finished and strung up.  Congratulations and enjoy - she's a beauty!


Lutz is a GREAT wood (I have very much enjoyed a couple of guitars from it), seeming to combine the very best qualities of several other tonewoods in the right luthier hands of course (and you certainly have those).  With cocobolo it must be something very very special...can't wait to see pics and hear a full follow-up, and congratulations to you as well.  This bouzouki should *roar*!

Mostly congratulations to those who bring such playable art into the world...THANKS, Lawrence!

Mark

----------


## gw16

Hi Mark, here are some preliminary pic's for a great before and after comparison.  
The cocobolo set:  



The sides being bent into shape:



The lutz top:



And some neck action:



Put these all together and I'm thinking it will be a great zouk!  I'm going with the Headway pickup for this one.  I haven't tried them before but I've heard great things so I'll give it a shot.  I agree with you 100% - Lawrence has been great to work with thus far.  Let us know when you get some sound clips of your cittern done!

My apologies for posting the pics so crudely - I'm apparently useless at this!lol

----------


## Markkunkel

> here are some preliminary pic's for a great before and after comparison.  
> The cocobolo set:  
> 
> 
> 
> The sides being bent into shape:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO doubt about that at all...those pictures hint at some very nice work going on.  Please keep us posted, okay?

MK

----------


## Markkunkel

And here is a quick video review of this marvelous instrument:

----------


## Markkunkel

Some video, huh?  We'll try that again, this type using the correct "embed" link: 



Again and again, THANKS, Lawrence!

Mark

----------


## Steve-o

Mark,
Your Nyberg sounds great, just as you descibed it.  Very full, resonant and even, with rich overtones.  I like the low D drone.  Should be well suited for ITM.  Thanks for sharing the vid.

----------


## Danny Packer

Mark,

It sounds great. The tail piece and headstock looks are new since I got mine, but the elegant design and the full resonant sound are the same.  Don't you love the oiled neck?  Mine has a b-band pickup and I have been very satisfied with it.  

I really enjoyed working with Lawrence. A great artist and a nice guy. What is his wait time these days? Congrats and enjoy your cittern.

danny

----------


## Markkunkel

> Mark,
> Your Nyberg sounds great, just as you descibed it.  Very full, resonant and even, with rich overtones.  I like the low D drone.  Should be well suited for ITM.  Thanks for sharing the vid.


Thanks, Steve!  It truly is a splendid instrument, and I'm happy that the pictures and the recording convey some of that.  And yes, it's great for ITM.  The Nyberg made its debut last night for a recording session with the little group I play with and everyone loved it.  What fun.

MK

----------


## Markkunkel

> Mark,
> 
> It sounds great. The tail piece and headstock looks are new since I got mine, but the elegant design and the full resonant sound are the same.  Don't you love the oiled neck?


Hi, Danny!  The new tailpiece and headstock design are wonderful, I think, not that there is anything the matter with the old ones!  And that neck, you're right, is so smooth and fast.  I had a guitar a long while back with an oiled neck and this brings back many nice memories, and lets the beauty of the wood come through very nicely. 




> Mine has a b-band pickup and I have been very satisfied with it.


  I have had good luck with b-bands in guitars, and hear they're very nice in this kind of instrument.  I haven't even tried the K&K Pure Western Mini  I have in it yet but suspect it will be very nice too. 




> I really enjoyed working with Lawrence. A great artist and a nice guy. What is his wait time these days? Congrats and enjoy your cittern.   danny


Lawrence and I had our first communication in October '08, I placed my order in November (and we changed some things along the way), and my instrument was delivered as noted last week.  So a shade over six months, with some little delays.  Lawrence had to send back a set of back/sides wood that didn't meet his standards, and we made some changes (to a five course, to a laminated neck, and a few other little things).  And Lawrence and his family moved to a new home along the way!  

I can't say enough about Lawrence.  He's an artist who happens to work in wood and strings, and that is the sort of person I enjoy trusting a musical instrument to.  He's passionate and has a great aesthetic sense and is always committed to doing the very best work that he can.  No corners cut.  He has great technical chops and equally importantly, I think, knows music.  

Great communication, wonderful collaboration, and a sensitive and capable soul.  I recommend Lawrence and his work enthusiastically....

and thanks, Danny, for your kind words and for your recommendation to Lawrence way back when. 

Mark

----------


## gw16

Hey Mark,

The video clips sound and look great.  You've landed yourself a first class instrument - congratulations!

Glenn

----------


## solarbean

Mark, you really did a nice review of this fine instrument. Thanks for sharing. Question: what is the tuning in that review?

----------


## Markkunkel

Thanks so much, Glenn, and Solarbean.  I have the Nyberg tuned DGDAE, and it just SINGS.

Mark

----------


## gw16

Here are few new build pics of my forthcoming Nyberg bouzouki.  Lawrence says we're about a month away from delivery at this point, so nows the time to start getting stoked!



Rosette inlayed with the Cocobolo from the back and sides.  Lutz Spruce top.



Fingerboard being glued on.



Tons of clamps!



Ebony binding taped. I asked Lawrence to put on a center strip as well for aesthetics.

----------


## Markkunkel

Wow, Glenn, how very nice!  I enjoy Lawrence's extra attention to detail so much, and his technical prowess is on par with his aesthetic sense (a very nice and valuable thing).  

I'll look forward to future pics and updates...enjoy!

MK 

BTW, my own Nyberg continues to hold pride of place in my small stable.  What a rich and clear voice!

----------


## Markkunkel

Any word, Glenn?

MK

----------


## gw16

Hi Mark, thanks for asking.  Lawrence figures in the next couple of weeks.  The finish is curing as we speak.  Getting more than a little excited now!  How's the cittern playing?

----------


## gw16

Well, the new bouzouki was strung up for the first time today.  Lawrence sent me some pics while he's waiting for a few days to allow things to settle in a bit.  Here are some update pics - sans strings.  I'm told it should ship early next week.  It's looking better than I'd even imagined.  Thanks Lawrence!



That cocobolo back set is killer!



Subtle "trinity knot" as requested...



Last but definitely not least - a beautiful lutz top!

Well, that's it for now.  She'll be here before I know it.  I'll post some pics when she arrives.  I can't wait!!!!!

----------


## Fliss

Stunning!

Fliss

----------


## Michael Wolf

This is a beautiful Bouzouki. Lawrences instruments have a very appealing design. Is this flattop or archtop and what scale length?

----------


## gw16

Thanks very much Fliss and Michael. I'm super happy with the way it's turning out and if it sounds half as good as it looks I'm in good shape. I have no doubt that it will be fabulous. Lawrences style is great and what I really like is the fact that he's a bouzouki player himself, that's his main instrument I believe. In response to your questions Michael this is a short scale (24") and the lutz top is carved. I'm dying to hear what it sounds like as you can imagine!!!

Cheers, 
Glenn

----------


## Markkunkel

WOW, Glenn!  What a spectacular looking instrument.  And it will sound even better, believe me.  

My Nyberg continues to be one that I play every day, and it always brings a smile.  Lawrence does splendid work.

ENJOY!

MK

----------


## acruzn

Mark and Glenn,

that lutz top looks so creamy and nice, wow! now i gotta ask, what is lutz? i had never heard of it before... is it a special type of englemann spruce?

----------


## gw16

Hi Angel. Lutz is a hybrid spruce I believe only growing in a certain area of British Columbia, Canada although I could be wrong about that. Anyhow a lot of luthiers feel it combines the best of both worlds - the strength, stiffness and tone of Sitka and the creamy appearance and texture of Englemann.   Some people are swearing by it. It's pretty rare so you kind of have to specifically ask for it with most builders I believe.  It will be my first Lutz top instrument so I hope it's as good as I think it will be. 

Glenn.

----------


## gw16

Hey Mark, the bouzouki will ship in the morning which should put it here by the weekend.  Pretty exciting stuff!  Lawrence is planning on recording a couple of sound clips so if I get a copy I'll throw them up here if I can sort it out.

Cheers,
Glenn

----------


## acruzn

Glenn,

thx for the enlightenment. i will keep lutz in mind for a future instrument. :Grin:

----------


## Steve-o

Hey fellow CBOMers, in case you haven't seen it, Mark K is selling his gorgeous Nyberg cittern in the Cafe Classifieds.  NFI, but I bought an instrument from Mark before and was completely happy.  He is a friendly, honest guy to deal with, a real gentleman.  Heck, I'd buy it if I was in the market... and his Kestrel mandola too!

----------


## Markkunkel

Thanks, Steve, you're gracious and kind as always.  Yes, the cittern is (as I note, "reluctantly") for sale, under circumstances that involve life as well as musical changes.  While it moves toward finding a new home or not, I continue to marvel at it.

MK

----------

